# Skinny Tegu Help!



## Middylark (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a female black and white around 3 feet long who for the time I have had her, has been very healthy and active. Around 6 months ago, I noticed that she has been very thin, so thin that I can see her spine and pelvic bones clearly.

She is still very active, and is willing to eat like crazy, so much in fact that I have been feeding her every day-- sometimes twice a day. She has a UVB and heat light in her enclosure, and is given fresh water every day. 

We got her stool tested and she is clear of parasites, so otherwise she seems very healthy except for her weight loss. I will post pictures of needed. Is there any advice to get her weight back up? She is on mice to fatten her up, along with fruits, veggies, ground turkey, and eggs.

Thanks!


----------



## zarnach (Nov 21, 2017)

Mine started to get skinny too. After many years of eating about 2-3x a week, I increased feeding frequency and started to include whole prey at least 2x a week minimum. After several months he is still skinny. That is when I decided to get out the tape measure and the tegu had grown 3" longer. It is weird to me to have an adult about the same size for years, then all of a sudden hit a growth spurt and got long and lean. I'm practically feeding every day now trying to add weight back to him. The main thing is to keep offering food and monitor activity level. Make sure the lighting is fresh (not old decayed bulbs). It sounds like you are doing well.


----------

